# oscar and crayfish



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Poor crayfish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*may I suggest you get Judazzz to work his majic on this pic and that you enter it in the non-piranha POTM - I think it would be a popular choice


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i agree.

that pic is awesome


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

haha omg thats sweet man!! that oscar seems to be a hungry bastard


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another........


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> *may I suggest you get Judazzz to work his majic on this pic and that you enter it in the non-piranha POTM - I think it would be a popular choice


 sounds cool to me, I have others I may submit also.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

only 1 per fish/critter though









just send them to me and I will add them to the others


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome shot ...







damn thats nice..you have a very beautiful oscar as well..damn


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

damn how big is that oscar?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats cool


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I was looking through some of my old topics, thought I'd revive this one.

keep in mind this is OLD, but it's mine so dont' flame me.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

still a really cool picture, i never seen it so my happy you brang it back


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

hahahaha, that pic rocks.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

how do you insert a pic?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahaha thas sweet!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

glad you guys like it.

My oscar is now deceased, he was about 7" when I took this pic.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man that is an old picture, the page has gone all yellowed and everything









badass shot though


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

very nice fish. how big is it. looks amazing


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice shots


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

wow

i...

wow

that's great.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that is a awesome shot ,, look,s frikin cool


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Neat photo!


----------

